# The Differences bewteen US and JDM B14



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

JDM Nissan Sunny B14


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Brake Pump, A/C system and Pulleys & Belts are in the opposite side.
With Different Air Intake. But bigger air box = better??


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

stone said:


> Brake Pump, A/C system and Pulleys & Belts are in the opposite side.
> With Different Air Intake. But bigger air box = better??


engine is pretty clean, keep it that way.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> engine is pretty clean, keep it that way.



Does US Sentra has the CAT after the header? Like a tube?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

basically, the JDM motor has less emissions equipment.. no one has dynoed the jdm ga16de so we dont know if there really is a power difference...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, racial etiquette 101 in session. Jap is a derogatory slang term used to describe someone of Japanese origin. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE refrain from using it to describe car parts from Japan. Use the term JDM instead.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

O....I must be sorry about that. I though Jap is the short written / initial for Japanse. Just like US stands for United States...

Sorry Sorry. I wish I would correct the title again.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks wes for correcting me


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

USDM Sentra


----------

